# standard subwoofer



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

What size sub is in the back of the 03 spec v's? and can it be replaced with a similar sized one?


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

*Umm*

Pretty sure it is the same as the 2002 wich would be a 10" sub. IMO the RF sub sounds decent, but if you want more bass might I suggest a small sealed box with a 12" next to it. I plan on putting a JL 12W0 next to mine and running a Kicker amp.


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

I thought is was an 8" sub. As long as you don't go with one that isn't too deep, it should be fine.


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

as long as you have the rockford system, it's definately an 8 inch sub. If its the stock system, I'm not sure about the size of the sub. I wanna say 6 inch but don't quote me on that. It's something smaller than 8.


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

*hmmm*

Well, my car has a 6" mini sub in the deck and I added the RF sub with my own amp and I would not lie to you..IT IS 10" need pics? cuz i 'll take em tommorow.


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: hmmm*



NISMO-CONVERT said:


> *Well, my car has a 6" mini sub in the deck and I added the RF sub with my own amp and I would not lie to you..IT IS 10" need pics? cuz i 'll take em tommorow. *


I believe you when you say you added a 10 inch sub to your spec but the fact remains that if you get the audio fanatic package for the ser or spec v it comes with an 8 inch sub. That was the original question asked and if you don't believe me, go to nissans website and look at the description of the audio fanatric package. It specifically says, 8 inch rockford subwoofer


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

*ok...*

Then there is an error some where because I purchased my Audio fanatic sub out a wrecked 2002 SE-R Spec V with the audio fanatic package/sunroof etc... Not a generic RF sub, it is the audio fanatic sub, 10" and I will take pics just for Sh1ts and giggles cuz I have been meaning to anyway.


----------



## El Gabito (Dec 3, 2002)

The generic sub is NOT RF, the audio fanatic sub is an 8 inch RF. The stock "sub" if you want to call it that is 7 inches, therefore it's a useless piece of crap. You can probably fit a 6 inch speaker in there, but an 8 will not fit.


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

*Please forgive me*

I apologize for my ignorance. I went outside today with a tape measure. Yes, the sub under my rear deck is approx 6" and the RF Audio Fanatic one is 8" Once you take the grille off it looks smaller. Again, im a dubass have mercy on me


----------

